

It’s Earnings Day - donmcc
http://daringfireball.net/2013/01/earnings_day

======
agscala
This is probably the most unreadable Daring Fireball post I've ever read.

I understand that Gruber is annoyed that people are expressing opinions that
differ from his, but my mind can't do anything but picture him frothing at the
mouth out of rage as he wrote this.

~~~
Steko
"picture him frothing at the mouth out of rage"

I get the opposite impression: that he really enjoys tearing into these hack
articles more than that he's genuinely outraged. This is batting practice for
Gruber.

------
outside1234
Me thinks the lord doth protest too much.

